# BIETE: Schaltplan mit ePlan p8



## c.wehn (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche nach neuen Kunden für die ich Nebenerwerbstätig Schaltpläne in EPLAN Electric P8 zeichnen kann.

Bei Interesse, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## FSOE (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wir suchen für ein Projekt die Elektroplanung in P8.
Stromlaufpläne liegen als pdf vor, Beispielprojekt als Grundlage ist vorhanden.
Da wir selbst mit P8 projektieren, schätzen wir die Bearbeitungszeit auf 120h ein.
Wenn Interesse bitte mail oder Rückruf 03628 734334


----------



## Thinfilm (23 Februar 2012)

Vorwahl 03628.... aus welcher Gegend rund um Arnstadt seid Ihr denn?

Viele Grüße aus EF


----------



## FSOE (23 Februar 2012)

aus Arnstadt - für weitere Infos bitte um Rückruf 03628 734 334 DANKE


----------



## FSOE (23 Februar 2012)

Für weitere Infos bitte Rückruf 03628 734334 - DANKE


----------

